# Headers and mid pipe help!



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello everyone. I just bought my gto 3 months ago and am ready to buy some long tube headers. I have been looking at jba long tubes with catted mids. anyone know if these are direct bolt ons? Also has anyone delt with wicked car parts cause thats where I am looking to buy.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

the headers and mids will bolt up to the stock catback...yes it is direct replacement


----------



## Roeville (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't know if you already bought them or not, but if not. Make sure you check Maryland Speed. I've come to notice that they are often the lowest price on most GTO parts. Maybe not all of them, but most of them. I think they are a supporter of GTO forum too if I'm not mistaken. 

I bought my Vararam Cold Air Intake from them with no issues and a buddy bought a spintech exhaust from them with no issues as well. They are top notch.


----------



## Ponyboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Not sure about the 04's, but the 05-06's require the steering rack to be unbolted. The lower and upper drive lines need to be disconnected as well? (Clarification anyone?) I've only helped reassemble the steering rack after install so didn't see the full process. It's a little more than unbolt the old and bolt in the new. +1 for Maryland speed 550ish for coated pacesetters w/ mids.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Whatever you get the coated headers are preferable. The reason for the coating isn't cosmetic but to keep heat (and gas velocity) in the tube. All years are the same in that they require the steering rack lines to be undone and the rack dropped. The steering wheel knuckle also need to be undone so that the steering shaft can go through the LTs.


----------

